# So, no thread about Ghislaine Maxwell?



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Really? None at all that I could find. Who thinks she's going to conveniently "die of COVID-19" or some other reason before anything of any particular use comes out that could result in elite being imprisoned for shit they've done?


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 13, 2020)

The funny thing is that i've seen so much satire about it, I actually have no idea if anything is true. I've heard that she did have COVID, that she was on suicide watch, etc etc. 

Then there's the jokes about all of the unlikely ways one could die in a jail cell, like how she'll drown, or get mauled by a bear, etc, an dhave it still be "natural causes".


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> The funny thing is that i've seen so much satire about it, I actually have no idea if anything is true. I've heard that she did have COVID, that she was on suicide watch, etc etc.
> 
> Then there's the jokes about all of the unlikely ways one could die in a jail cell, like how she'll drown, or get mauled by a bear, etc, an dhave it still be "natural causes".


_*Apparently, *_her family worked on developing some software for the FBI, which seems rather interesting. I get the feeling any possible evidence will also disappear when she ends up dead from a swarm of Murder Hornets during an instance of Aurora Borealis that is located specifically in her jail cell.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 13, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> during an instance of Aurora Borealis that is located specifically in her jail cell.



At this time of year? Or is that an Albany expression?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> At this time of year? Or is that an Albany expression?


We are not discussing Steamed Hams at this moment, Spud.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Speaking of Simpsons...

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/simpsons-creator-matt-groening-got-18936168


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 13, 2020)

She had her phone wrapped in tin foil.
No, seriously.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 13, 2020)

Since it hasn't been said yet, I'll tap the keg.

Yes, if she's done the things we all suspect she's done, she should rot in prison/hell for eternity. I'm not one who belives in a higher power, but i wish I did so that I believed in a place like hell for people like her.

I also hope that if there's exidence Trump was involved, he'd better join her, and not get out of it based on some legal loophole.

And the same holds true for Bill Clinton, Prince Andrew, Matt groening, etc. Fuck 'em.*

*I_f guilty. Allegations and rumors of allegations will be weaponized, I guarantee it.





_


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 13, 2020)

I’ve heard the Queen has sent her driver over and are looking for recommendations on roads with tunnels.

I jest but she won’t see Xmas


----------



## odibrom (Jul 13, 2020)

Who the f is Ghislaine Maxwell?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

odibrom said:


> Who the f is Ghislaine Maxwell?


Epstein' confidant and possibly the woman who organized a lot of it apparently.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Chiba666 said:


> I’ve heard the Queen has sent her driver over and are looking for recommendations on roads with tunnels.
> 
> I jest but she won’t see Xmas


I'm not sure she'll see August, 2020.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 13, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not sure she'll see August, 2020.



August, you could be right. Depends on how much dirt and on who. Outside bet she gets busted out by Vladimir and takes her secrets to Moscow.

you read it here first


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Chiba666 said:


> August, you could be right. Depends on how much dirt and on who. Outside bet she gets busted out by Vladimir and takes her secrets to Moscow.
> 
> you read it here first


Why? To blackmail the universe? Or, you know, at least the British royal family?


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 13, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why? To blackmail the universe? Or, you know, at least the British royal family?


Blackmail the universe, let’s be honest the Novichok bungle wasn’t the best for them


----------



## Scordare (Jul 13, 2020)

Jizzlane hasn’t been Arkancided yet, like Epstein? The Pedo-pizza-philes rule the world... I wish this site had strict rules against this political/religious/SJW bullshit..so we can concentrate on why we are here..music..to bring us all together instead of divide///


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Scordare said:


> Jizzlane hasn’t been Arkancided yet, like Epstein? The Pedo-pizza-philes rule the world... I wish this site had strict rules against this political/religious/SJW bullshit..so we can concentrate on why we are here..music..to bring us all together instead of divide///


If pedophilia divides anyone, then chances are they are repulsive piles of shit.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 13, 2020)

The Matt Groening thing seems like it was nothing more than the foot massage which, while weird, is relatively a non-issue.

The rest? Yeah, I’m not confident about. And I liked Bill Clinton, but if it came out he really was involved with this, it would be a “sigh... well, can’t say I’m THAT shocked...”


----------



## Drew (Jul 13, 2020)

Her getting killed in prison of any causes would kinda defy credibility at this point. Even if someone DID want to silence her, I don't think she could be killed, after Epstein.


----------



## Scordare (Jul 13, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If pedophilia divides anyone, then chances are they are repulsive piles of shit.


Agreed! I was referring to other things that dominate the hysteria at the moment..like face coverings and who’s lives are more important.. But really, I would rather see your new guitar and hear your new riff than talk about this bullshit.. done!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> The Matt Groening thing seems like it was nothing more than the foot massage which, while weird, is relatively a non-issue.
> 
> The rest? Yeah, I’m not confident about. And I liked Bill Clinton, but if it came out he really was involved with this, it would be a “sigh... well, can’t say I’m THAT shocked...”


Foot fetishes exist, so it's not a non issue. Bill has been a cretin since his first run for office in politics.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Scordare said:


> Agreed! I was referring to other things that dominate the hysteria at the moment..like face coverings and who’s lives are more important.. But really, I would rather see your new guitar and hear your new riff than talk about this bullshit.. done!


Fair enough. On TGP, you can block threads and subforums. I wish SS.O would add that option. They run on the same software.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 14, 2020)

Scordare said:


> Agreed! I was referring to other things that dominate the hysteria at the moment..like face coverings and who’s lives are more important.. But really, I would rather see your new guitar and hear your new riff than talk about this bullshit.. done!



I know this might sound crazy buuuuuut..... You can choose to ignore threads, certain members, or even entire sub forums. Don't wanna read it? Don't click that shit.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 14, 2020)

Personally I hope she spills the beans on fucking EVERYONE but she'll get 86'd before she ever sees trial.

I also know that QAnon & it's associated conspiracy theories like pizza gate have been weaponized & latched onto by right wingers/fascists/white supremacists (what's the difference lol) but I'm willing to bet that a VAST majority of the the "people in charge" are pedophiles and the rest of them are either aware and turn a blind eye or they're black listed and not invited to the annual summer rape BBQ at bohemian grove.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2020)

broj15 said:


> Personally I hope she spills the beans on fucking EVERYONE but she'll get 86'd before she ever sees trial.
> 
> I also know that QAnon & it's associated conspiracy theories like pizza gate have been weaponized & latched onto by right wingers/fascists/white supremacists (what's the difference lol) but I'm willing to bet that a VAST majority of the the "people in charge" are pedophiles and the rest of them are either aware and turn a blind eye or they're black listed and not invited to the annual summer rape BBQ at bohemian grove.


There might be something there, but there is likely lots of misinformation to muck up the works. However, your inference that right wingers are fascist racists is a weird take. Especially considering who are currently weaponized and destroying shit in the name of "progress" and "diversity." Not very diverse, open minded, or progressive to hate people different than you. Nixon and Clinton have some rather interesting ways of characterizing Bohemian Grove and Ceremony of Great Care.

And yeah, she's definitely getting 86'd from among the living, that is for sure. Spreading the disease, I bet. Ol' El Hefe would've been a much less messy affair if it was a couple months later, no?


----------



## Viginez (Jul 14, 2020)

was she really arrested? where is the mugshot?


----------



## wankerness (Jul 14, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There might be something there, but there is likely lots of misinformation to muck up the works. However, your inference that right wingers are fascist racists is a weird take. Especially considering who are currently weaponized and destroying shit in the name of "progress" and "diversity." Not very diverse, open minded, or progressive to hate people different than you. Nixon and Clinton have some rather interesting ways of characterizing Bohemian Grove and Ceremony of Great Care.
> 
> And yeah, she's definitely getting 86'd from among the living, that is for sure. Spreading the disease, I bet. Ol' El Hefe would've been a much less messy affair if it was a couple months later, no?



He said QAnon members are right wing fascist racists (demonstrably true). Are you saying all right wingers are QAnon believers? I thought it was a small minority.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2020)

wankerness said:


> He said QAnon members are right wing fascist racists (demonstrably true). Are you saying all right wingers are QAnon believers? I thought it was a small minority.


That is not how I interpreted what they said. this is also going off topic and off the rails.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2020)

Viginez said:


> was she really arrested? where is the mugshot?


They are supposedly being arraigned, I believe is what was said, in "a few days."


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 15, 2020)

365 days until her trial.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

Humbuck said:


> 365 days until her trial.


Seriously? Any source for that?


----------



## Drew (Jul 15, 2020)

broj15 said:


> I also know that QAnon & it's associated conspiracy theories like pizza gate have been weaponized & latched onto by right wingers/fascists/white supremacists (what's the difference lol) but I'm willing to bet that a VAST majority of the the "people in charge" are pedophiles and the rest of them are either aware and turn a blind eye or they're black listed and not invited to the annual summer rape BBQ at bohemian grove.


Gotta ask - why do you think the majority of "the people in charge" are pedophiles? Pedophila is not a common trait, thank god. Do you think something about being a pedophiliac makes you more likely to be rich, or to win a political office? 

That's an awfully strange thing to believe, I'm curious what's leading you to that conclusion.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 15, 2020)

Drew said:


> Gotta ask - why do you think the majority of "the people in charge" are pedophiles? Pedophila is not a common trait, thank god. Do you think something about being a pedophiliac makes you more likely to be rich, or to win a political office?
> 
> That's an awfully strange thing to believe, I'm curious what's leading you to that conclusion.



Probably as simple as power corrupts.
Lots of people wouldn't try drugs, unless you gave some to them. I'm sure there's a sizable amount of people out there that also wouldn't fuck a 12 year old...unless you gave them one. It's a lot easier to assume that powerful people do dirty things because they have the means to indulge in just about any vice conceivable.


----------



## Drew (Jul 15, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Probably as simple as power corrupts.
> Lots of people wouldn't try drugs, unless you gave some to them. I'm sure there's a sizable amount of people out there that also wouldn't fuck a 12 year old...unless you gave them one. It's a lot easier to assume that powerful people do dirty things because they have the means to indulge in just about any vice conceivable.


I still don't see it. 

I'm not into fat chicks, and I don't have a foot fetish. Are you saying if someone started offering me either because I was powerful, next thing you know I'd be forcing myself on every fat chick's feet that I could find? Or if I was so powerful that dudes wanted to fuck me, just because of who I am, suddenly I'd turn gay? 

At the end of the day, if you're not sexually attracted to someone or something, then you're not going to _want _to have sex with them. Unless the real hypothesis here is something like _everyone's_ a pedophiliac but only the rich and powerful do it because they think they can get away with it - which frankly I disagree with - I don't see any special reason why most of the "people in charge" should be into pedophilia. It's about as logical as saying they are also mostly left handed, or mostly have hazel eyes. It just sort of defies logic, you know? 

Drugs are a bit different - we're talking chemical dependency here. Last I heard, you don't become chemically dependent on molesting children, unless there's something _already_ severely wrong with you.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 15, 2020)

It's not that power corrupts. Power attracts corrupt people. The reason so many people in powerful positions are pedophiles is because people with shit personalities are the ones most attracted to power as well as being the ones most dedicated to fucking anyone and everyone to succeed in getting the power. 

After my experience growing up and what I've heard from other friends and relatives, I think child molesting is a lot more widespread problem than people think or want to admit.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 15, 2020)

Drew said:


> I'm not into fat chicks, and I don't have a foot fetish. Are you saying if someone started offering me either because I was powerful, next thing you know I'd be forcing myself on every fat chick's feet that I could find? Or if I was so powerful that dudes wanted to fuck me, just because of who I am, suddenly I'd turn gay?
> 
> At the end of the day, if you're not sexually attracted to someone or something, then you're not going to _want _to have sex with them. Unless the real hypothesis here is something like _everyone's_ a pedophiliac but only the rich and powerful do it because they think they can get away with it - which frankly I disagree with - I don't see any special reason why most of the "people in charge" should be into pedophilia. It's about as logical as saying they are also mostly left handed, or mostly have hazel eyes. It just sort of defies logic, you know?
> 
> Drugs are a bit different - we're talking chemical dependency here. Last I heard, you don't become chemically dependent on molesting children, unless there's something _already_ severely wrong with you.



I mean, I don't think it's as bad as broj is assuming it is either; I'm just playing around with reasoning.
To explain my point a bit more, lets run with your example. Maybe, just maybe, you don't _know_ you're a foot fetishist until one day you meet a girl that talks you into doing foot stuff and lo and behold, now it's a thing. Kind of along the lines of your idea in the second paragraph; Joe Blow has obstacles between him and the 12 year old. Social boundaries, fear of prosecution, _morality_, basically most of the pillars of normal human society. As you slowly become more and more of a 'somebody,' those barriers start to dissipate; and if you find yourself amongst the Epsteins of the world, I can easily see somebody that was already predisposed to some degree of questionable behavior having said degree widen over time. 

Drugs are different, but they're not. You don't get a chemical dependency if you don't take them to begin with, and that's what I'm talking about. I've never done coke in my life and don't ever plan to- but you know what? If I had zero realistic potential consequences, and had nothing but cash? What the hell, life's short, why not. That's what I'm talking about. I'm somewhat glad that I'm not a multimillionaire with an army of hot-shit lawyers because I'd definitely get myself into trouble.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

Drew said:


> I still don't see it.
> 
> I'm not into fat chicks, and I don't have a foot fetish. Are you saying if someone started offering me either because I was powerful, next thing you know I'd be forcing myself on every fat chick's feet that I could find? Or if I was so powerful that dudes wanted to fuck me, just because of who I am, suddenly I'd turn gay?
> 
> ...


There is a story in Dave Mustaine's book. A member of his band (if memory serves, he doesn't specify who, but I believe it was Nick Menza), gets a copy of a video. A member of another band (doesn't specify, but says they are famous and the band is well known) gets beat by (again, memory serving) some fat, possibly black lady while tied up and some leather involved. Then she shits on the floor and makes him eat it or smashes his face into it or something. So people in a position of fame and/or power get to a point where they are desensitized to "regular" stuff, and do weird shit to "feel" something again.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 15, 2020)

Drew said:


> I'm not into fat chicks



You’re missing out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> You’re missing out.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 15, 2020)

Drew said:


> Gotta ask - why do you think the majority of "the people in charge" are pedophiles? Pedophila is not a common trait, thank god. Do you think something about being a pedophiliac makes you more likely to be rich, or to win a political office?
> 
> That's an awfully strange thing to believe, I'm curious what's leading you to that conclusion.



Historical marriage statistics show that most virile males ARE quite willing to bang a TEENAGER when the situation gives them that option

Extending the concept of paedophilia to cover 15-17yo youths is a recent modern social and/or legal norm (whether the taboo is legal, social, or both varies widely by jurisdiction)

...As to the wealthy and powerful getting off on acting above the law and disregarding social and moral norms, that ain't new at all.

Basically, it's historically been considered the main draw and perk of wealth and power.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 15, 2020)

Apparently she's also secretly married.
I'm afraid to know what shit THEY were into.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Apparently she's also secretly married.
> I'm afraid to know what shit THEY were into.


Don't care to fathom that.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Apparently she's also secretly married.
> I'm afraid to know what shit THEY were into.



But who wants to take work home with them?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

You don't have to read the thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> SHUT THIS THREAD DOWN!
> 
> - I wanna think about guitars and music. Not children getting raped. This shit triggers me.
> 
> ...



The fuck did I just read?


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 15, 2020)

You don't have to read the post.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 15, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You don't have to read the thread.





jaxadam said:


> You don't have to read the post.



Thanks. I get emotional when I think about pedophiles. I hate the mere thought of it. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> The fuck did I just read?



Sorry Max. I went off on a tangent. I don't like to think about pedophiles at all. This thread got to me. 

I"m leaving now. I got guitar stuff to think about. I'll see you all in other threads.


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2020)

I always thought Epstein and GM's schtick was ephibophilia. I mean, I guess by legal definition they're the same thing but pedophiles fixate on literally children (as far as body type and psychological development) and epiphibophiles fixate on adolecents (naive girls in grown or near grown women's bodies).

Like I said, legally the two have the same outcome but considering stuff like Billie Eillish or Bhad Bhabie or the entire Disney/Nick line-up for the last 20 years... (or Ted Nugent, or Steven Tyler, or that Winger song), I'd imagine the core accustations are a little bit less of the "bury them up to their neck in the sand and watch them drown" type disgust as the typical kid fucker pedo perception. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy said:


> I always thought Epstein and GM's schtick was ephibophilia. I mean, I guess by legal definition they're the same thing but pedophiles fixate on literally children (as far as body type and psychological development) and epiphibophiles fixate on adolecents (naive girls in grown or near grown women's bodies).
> 
> Like I said, legally the two have the same outcome but considering stuff like Billie Eillish or Bhad Bhabie or the entire Disney/Nick line-up for the last 20 years... (or Ted Nugent, or Steven Tyler, or that Winger song), I'd imagine the core accustations are a little bit less of the "bury them up to their neck in the sand and watch them drown" type disgust as the typical kid fucker pedo perception. Maybe I'm wrong.


Are we splitting hairs here?! They were threatening castration!


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2020)

I have no idea, I haven't been updated on the fine details of the latest accusations. I just know that what Ian Watkins is known to have done is different than what Epstein is known to have done; in pictures and most accounts, holding wealthy elite cocktail parties where they flew in aspiring models from all over the world as conversation pieces and apparently sexual toys.

Under the law, it appears both are generally regarded as the same thing if the girl is sub-18 or 17 or whatever age of consent is in the jurisdiction but still, generall sounds different than the accusations against someone against someone like Watkins. Would also like to hear more of the fine details on what I'm assuming are sex trafficking charges on Maxwell.

I had a few girls I knew in high school and after that were aspiring models that would get flown out for weekend trips to Dubai or places in the Caribbean or other places in Europe/Middle East. Never asked a lot of questions, but they were into just getting flown out places, having nice cars, clothes, etc. Those girls straddled the line between 17 and 19 or 20 years old, most of which did so with their parent's blessings.

Not to minimize or excuse what they did. Lock 'em up if true. But when someone goes on a rant about sending people to hell for being pedophiles, I get the impression there's a disconnect between what they did and what people think they did.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy said:


> I have no idea, I haven't been updated on the fine details of the latest accusations. I just know that what Ian Watkins is known to have done is different than what Epstein is known to have done; in pictures and most accounts, holding wealthy elite cocktail parties where they flew in aspiring models from all over the world as conversation pieces and apparently sexual toys.
> 
> Under the law, it appears both are generally regarded as the same thing if the girl is sub-18 or 17 or whatever age of consent is in the jurisdiction but still, generall sounds different than the accusations against someone against someone like Watkins. Would also like to hear more of the fine details on what I'm assuming are sex trafficking charges on Maxwell.
> 
> ...


Also, let's not forget, Dude, that keeping wildlife, an amphibious rodent, for uh, domestic, you know, within the city - that ain't legal either.


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, that's kinda what I'm getting at. If your friend tells you he got busted for screwing a 17-year old, you slap him in the head and tell him to grow up. If your friend tells you he got busted for screwing a 5-year old, you burn everything in your house they ever touched and you never speak to them again (while they rot in prison).

I'm not an especially conspiracy minded person but I get the impression the case against Epstein and GW has more to do with an insider elitist insurrection than it does with their specific charges. Not that I'd want to put a super fine point on it, because the people that touch their lives are far reaching, but the fact they were doing this stuff for like 25 or 30 years and they decided to bust them NOW doesn't sound like it's because they became any more brazen or the accusations became any more substantiated. Very odd.

Also speculation GM was Q? Dunno if that's been debunked yet but someone today saying the activity stopped right when she got busted. I'm sure she had a lot of free time up until then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy said:


> Yeah, that's kinda what I'm getting at. If your friend tells you he got busted for screwing a 17-year old, you slap him in the head and tell him to grow up. If your friend tells you he got busted for screwing a 5-year old, you burn everything in your house they ever touched and you never speak to them again (while they rot in prison).
> 
> I'm not an especially conspiracy minded person but I get the impression the case against Epstein and GW has more to do with an insider elitist insurrection than it does with their specific charges. Not that I'd want to put a super fine point on it, because the people that touch their lives are far reaching, but the fact they were doing this stuff for like 25 or 30 years and they decided to bust them NOW doesn't sound like it's because they became any more brazen or the accusations became any more substantiated. Very odd.
> 
> Also speculation GM was Q? Dunno if that's been debunked yet but someone today saying the activity stopped right when she got busted. I'm sure she had a lot of free time up until then.


Perhaps, but she likely will be dead before any charges get brought and people end up in prison. Same as with Epstein. Except people didn't buy Epstein's, and the elite creeps have the benefit of a pandemic to 86 her with.


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2020)

The pandemic makes for convenient timing and also the "SEX TRAFFICKER PEDOPHILE!" thing is one of those blinding accusations (as made clear by that WTF rant earlier) that makes people complacent with the outcome if the accused dies without a day in court. Yeah, I'm sure if you think Epstein and GW were drugging and raping 5-year old kids, you don't care if they die before trial. That's why I think it's worth fleshing out these accusations more before that's just assumed.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 15, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fuck did I just read?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy said:


> The pandemic makes for convenient timing and also the "SEX TRAFFICKER PEDOPHILE!" thing is one of those blinding accusations (as made clear by that WTF rant earlier) that makes people complacent with the outcome if the accused dies without a day in court. Yeah, I'm sure if you think Epstein and GW were drugging and raping 5-year old kids, you don't care if they die before trial. That's why I think it's worth fleshing out these accusations more before that's just assumed.


I'd prefer they NOT die before trial. The people they have dirt on need to be exposed. Otherwise, we end up in the film Clue, expect they're all pedophiles.


----------



## Viginez (Jul 16, 2020)

this is scary

https://www.dw.com/en/berlin-authorities-placed-children-with-pedophiles-for-30-years/a-53814208


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't want to come off as downplaying the wrongness of pedophiles... But
It's something that is way more common than people think. Or admit. It's been common since the beginning of time. I think it will be much harder to eradicate than racism. Racists are usually pretty open about who they don't like. Pedophiles know very well they are doing wrong and are mostly capable of blending in with normal people. Apart from the ones that always seem a bit off and just inappropriate enough to make you uncomfortable but not inappropriate enough to make you call the police.
I am suspicious of most people. I've found that pedophilia is something people think they have to be very vocally against in public. It also seems like another brotherhood cult of people that are willing to help out fellow pedophiles to keep things hush and swept under the rug unless it's something too extreme or too public then they will crucify them to maintain public perception.

I also have to agree with Randy about there being a difference between raping small children and paying teenage girls for massages and sex. When I was 16 I knew exactly what I was doing when I was trying to get laid. Some of the girls I went to highschool with loved trying to seduce older guys and loved being at the center of drama. If you watch the Epstein documentary, you'll see they had teenage girls that were working as servants and got paid to bring in more girls. Basically this girl went through the Epstein treatment, then went and talked her friends into coming with her, get naked with her friend waiting for Epstein and then ditch her and collect a couple hundred bucks. That's pretty fucked up to now say how horrible it was and how much you hated it but was perfectly willing to trick your friends into the same situation. I can't speak for other places, but when I was a teenager in the late 90s-00s, Florida girls were trying to get laid at 13 and 14. I lost my virginity at 16 to an 18 year old senior chick. One of the 14 year old girls that rode the bus with me got knocked up by a 21 year old and they got married after he got out of prison a couple of years later (her name was Stormy Daniels btw). Our coach for the girls basketball team got caught up fucking some of the girls when one of them got pregnant. She got an abortion and he went on about his job. She and I stayed friends for a long time. She never regretted fucking him and said it was fun. She sent me tits pics to keep me going through my Iraq deployments. My ex-wife lived in West Palm Beach for a while back then when we were kids because her grandmother was a house cleaner in Epstein's rich area and she had a nice house close to the beach. She told me that her mom took her to church and put her in the middle of some ceremony where a bunch of other church people were gathered around her and blocking off part of her mind. She said she would have nightmares and wake up naked in the grass. Her and her whole family were fucking bat shit crazy. I'm not saying that all those girls deserved what they got. I am just saying that girls around 15 and 16 know exactly what they are doing and some of them can be pretty fucking evil if they want to be. So just be careful when taking everything at face value. 

If they really gave a shit about his teenage sex ring, they would have outed him years ago. Just like if anyone in the church gave a shit about it, it would have been out decades ago and not continually swept under the rug. They just recently busted some famous guy here in Poland and shut down a club near here in Sopot that was also a teenage sex ring. Actually one of the campaign ads run by the PiS party supporters was just a list of famous people in Poland that were involved in that club. 

My grandmother on my dad's side told me that it was just part of growing up. She told me that her and her sister were raped on a regular basis by their brothers and father. It's a normal thing. My grandfather on my mom's side molested my mom. Then when he remarried and had another girl molested not only her but all of her friends she would bring home from school. Some of them thought it was awful. Some of them thought it was amazing. My mom knew her dad was a child molester and still dropped off my sister and I to stay with him. She would always tell us that adults are not supposed to touch you in your nono spots. She would always ask if he touched us anywhere when she picked us up. We just thought she was weird. When my dad molested my sister and embarrassed me (she was 6 or 7 at the time), she was not so vigilant. My sister told her and she came over and we all had a talk. Well, my mom, sister, and grandmother had a girls talk inside and my dad took me outside to tell me I had to lie for him. Then everyone agreed she just had a bad dream. 
My fourteen year old female cousin molested me when I was 6. I didn't mind at the time because I thought it was pretty cool. Her dad walked in and beat her ass. She went on to create drama with other older more distant relatives. She didn't come over to visit anymore. I never knew if her parents were worried about her being inappropriate or my dad being inappropriate lol. 
I walked in on my older step-brother jerking and sucking off his school buddies behind his bed when he was like 10 or 11. He wanted to trade me an army sleeping bag for butt sex. He was also a hardcore anti-homo redneck and bully that shot my dog and cat. My male step-cousin wanted to give me head when I was like 11. His sister made no secret of having a crush on me when we were kids and liked to drop her towel in front of both of us after her bath. As teenagers, we loved finding and stealing porno mags from under people's bed and stashing them in the A/C vents for later reading. I used to spend the night with my real cousin and we would play nintendo and draw and play army and shit. We used to hoard his dad's 80s porno mags and look at them late at night. Then one night he really wanted me to jerk off with him. I politely declined and didn't stay the night over there anymore. I asked my step-aunt about that shit later when I was an adult and she told me that it was normal. It wasn't gay it was just boys being boys. Apparently my stepdad and his friends/relatives would get their dicks out together and play as well. Three of my highschool girlfriends admitted they were molested by fathers and uncles and cousins and whoever. 

Like I said, sexual abuse with kids is a way bigger thing than people want to know or admit. There are shit tons of people that block the shit out of their mind or just simply refuse to admit that they went through it because they are ashamed. I didn't remember what my dad did to my sister until I was 23 in Iraq and my mom mentioned it in an email asking if it was really true or not because my sister had been crying drunk and yelling at her about it and then all the memories that were blocked out came flooding back. He denied it completely as always. He has never apologized for anything and insists he has been an outstanding father and it was our lying bitch mother and his lying bitch mother that ruined us as kids. The only admission of guilt I ever got out of him was when I was telling him the my wife said if my mom wanted to do something about it she should have done something about it 25 years ago when it happened and quit bringing it back up all the time now and he said "exactly". 

Tl;dr Like Randy said. This shit with Epstein is just a political move by someone wanting to eliminate someone else. Nobody really gives a shit about the teenage sex ring.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 16, 2020)

^

That's fucked up. Seriously fucked up.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

tedtan said:


> ^
> 
> That's fucked up. Seriously fucked up.


That's life dude. My wife here in Poland says her cousins and friends were abused. When she was a teenager, her friend from school really wanted to seduce her dad. My wife goes between admitting her uncle touched her inappropriately one time when she was little and denying she ever had anything inappropriate happen to her depending on what kind of mood she is in. So I know that shit tons of other people and probably most people go through it and either don't remember, don't want to remember, or downright deny it ever happened.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 16, 2020)

tedtan said:


> ^
> 
> That's fucked up. Seriously fucked up.



And yet, 100% believable and sadly not too surprising- which underscores his point.
It almost seems like it's an 'everybody knows somebody' thing; which is _*nuts*_ when you think about it. Alarmingly common.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

Where do you guys think daddy issues and teen pregnancy comes from? People love to joke about it. Girls get felt up by their dad or uncle or brother or cousin or dad's friends. Then dad goes around talking about how she's daddy's innocent little angel flower and she ain't gonna be goin out all slutty with them boys because he knows what they want. She dresses all slutty and goes around fucking anyone and everyone to get back at daddy. Or like my mom, sister, ex-wife, and millions of others, gets pregnant as a way to move out and escape from home.

"We got to get her half-naked and put her up front center stage. That's gonna make you all billionaires, because America loves hot white jailbait ass." - Dr. Diddy
America loves hot white jailbait ass
America loves jailbait ass


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 16, 2020)

Goddamn this tread is fucked!


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeah, this thread got daaaark


----------



## tedtan (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm not saying that those things don't happen. I remember a girl in seventh grade that started fucking her teachers to pass her classes (along with a lot classmates) and continued doing so throughout high school. She later went on to marry a very conservative baptist preacher.

Another girl I knew in high school had been molested by her cousin and uncle.

And another referred to her grandfather as "Chester the Molester", though she never told me of any specific abuse, so I don't know if it was merely a convenient rhyme or if there was more to it.

But that's three that I know of out of a high school with over 5,000 students. In contrast, possumkiller makes it sound like every person he ever knew growing up was molested in some way, so I guess its the scale of his accounting that I was referring to as being seriously fucked up, rather than some isolated incidents (not to make light of those, either).


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Where do you guys think daddy issues and teen pregnancy comes from?



Man..., you really, really got me thinking about someone I've known since 1995. She speaks very, very, little about her history, she got pregnant in high school, says very little about her father and she gets a little weird about talking about her personal past.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

tedtan said:


> I'm not saying that those things don't happen. I remember a girl in seventh grade that started fucking her teachers to pass her classes (along with a lot classmates) and continued doing so throughout high school. She later went on to marry a very conservative baptist preacher.
> 
> Another girl I knew in high school had been molested by her cousin and uncle.
> 
> ...


Not everyone I knew. Just everyone I knew that would say it openly.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> "We got to get her half-naked and put her up front center stage. That's gonna make you all billionaires, because America loves hot white jailbait ass." - Dr. Diddy
> America loves hot white jailbait ass
> America loves jailbait ass


It isn't just America though. Everybody loves jailbait ass. It's all over popular culture. Music, TV, movies, art, porn. Everything. Underage girls are done up to look sexy. Women of age are done up to look like underage girls. How do people not see it? My wife works for a large evil corporation that sells stuff on the internet. One of her jobs was to go through listings for sex dolls and assess whether the doll looked like an underage girl or not.


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2020)

The tone of @possumkiller post does make it sound like it's literally everywhere all the time, I don't think it's as explicit as that but two things that don't get discussed...

1.) The competitiveness for people to outdo eachother on how they want to torture pedophiles or how they're obsessed with outing pedophiles seems like overcompensating. There's literally no crime on the books people treat as voraciously as punishing pedophiles; to the point that people will actively permit murder as long as the person was a pedophile.

And I mean, I get the disgust but the fixation is weird. And considering the other areas people overly fixate on and overcompensate that are documented hypocrisy (evangelicals and homosexuality, for example), a lot of the pedophile obsessing fits the mold. Imo. 

2.) The cultural obsession with the appearance of young girls is SUPER creepy. Like the whole JeanBennetts Ramsey thing, with the pageants and all that. And even when not taken to that extreme, the way little girls are obsessed with over their looks and their girlishness has kind of straddling the pedo line vibe to it.

There are absolutely norms in society that gaslight pedophilia or give a wink to it. I've heard a lot of stories about how common sexual abuse of kids, incest, etc were before reporting or educating children was an accepted and common thing. I'm sure it still goes on today but being a kid raised in the 70s and earlier, absolutely I think it was WAY more common (even if it was just looking or touching but not full sex, etc) than we're led to believe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> It isn't just America though. Everybody loves jailbait ass. It's all over popular culture. Music, TV, movies, art, porn. Everything. Underage girls are done up to look sexy. Women of age are done up to look like underage girls. How do people not see it? My wife works for a large evil corporation that sells stuff on the internet. One of her jobs was to go through listings for sex dolls and assess whether the doll looked like an underage girl or not.


Gross. I know in England that Samantha Fox was allowed to be a Page 3 (or whatever) girl with the permission of her parents at the age of 16. Now she's lesbian, which leads me to believe that something(s) happened there.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

Randy said:


> The tone of @possumkiller post does make it sound like it's literally everywhere all the time, I don't think it's as explicit as that but two things that don't get discussed...
> 
> 1.) The competitiveness for people to outdo eachother on how they want to torture pedophiles or how they're obsessed with outing pedophiles seems like overcompensating. There's literally no crime on the books people treat as voraciously as punishing pedophiles; to the point that people will actively permit murder as long as the person was a pedophile.
> 
> ...


You have to keep in mind that I grew up in Florida. But yes, that is exactly what I was talking about. 

I don't think anything good will ever come out of it until people start to talk openly about it and it can be studied. My personal opinion is that maybe not all but the vast majority of men are susceptible. I think it probably is related to mating instincts from the caveman days when as soon as a female was fertile, she was impregnated. Idk, maybe teenage girls put out pheromones that trigger urges in men. I know most people would never admit it but I think any man would be lying if he said he never had even the most brief impure thoughts when seeing an underage girl. I think like so many other things in life, there is no shame in having bad thoughts. Bad thoughts do not hurt anyone but the thinker. Bad things happen when people do not know how to control themselves and try to turn bad thoughts into real actions. Basically, having shitty thoughts doesn't make you shitty. It makes you human. Doing shitty things makes you shitty. And it goes both ways. Having the best thoughts and intentions means absolutely nothing without action.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2020)

Randy said:


> 2.) The cultural obsession with the appearance of young girls is SUPER creepy. Like the whole JeanBennetts Ramsey thing, with the pageants and all that. And even when not taken to that extreme, the way little girls are obsessed with over their looks and their girlishness has kind of straddling the pedo line vibe to it.


That show Pedophiles and Tiaras, or whatever the fuck it is called, should never have been on the air. The only way they should've allowed it was to point out to woefully naive parents that having your five year olds tramp around in pageants and dance troupes at a super young age is essentially softcore for some creep out there.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Gross. I know in England that Samantha Fox was allowed to be a Page 3 (or whatever) girl with the permission of her parents at the age of 16. Now she's lesbian, which leads me to believe that something(s) happened there.


Everything I know about Samantha Fox I learned from The Vicar of Dibley. Which is to say the only thing I know about her is that some sunday school kid's dad wanted to give her one.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

Randy said:


> 1.) The competitiveness for people to outdo eachother on how they want to torture pedophiles or how they're obsessed with outing pedophiles seems like overcompensating. There's literally no crime on the books people treat as voraciously as punishing pedophiles; to the point that people will actively permit murder as long as the person was a pedophile.
> 
> And I mean, I get the disgust but the fixation is weird. And considering the other areas people overly fixate on and overcompensate that are documented hypocrisy (evangelicals and homosexuality, for example), a lot of the pedophile obsessing fits the mold. Imo.


There was a case a few years ago in one of the Carolinas. It was a historical case because the teenage couple were both the plaintiffs and the defendants. They were over 18 and still had on their phones nude photos they sent each other before they were 18. They are now registered sex offenders.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> There was a case a few years ago in one of the Carolinas. It was a historical case because the teenage couple were both the plaintiffs and the defendants. They were over 18 and still had on their phones nude photos they sent each other before they were 18. They are now registered sex offenders.


Idiots.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 16, 2020)

Randy said:


> 1.) The competitiveness for people to outdo eachother on how they want to torture pedophiles or how they're obsessed with outing pedophiles seems like overcompensating. There's literally no crime on the books people treat as voraciously as punishing pedophiles; to the point that people will actively permit murder as long as the person was a pedophile.
> 
> And I mean, I get the disgust but the fixation is weird. And considering the other areas people overly fixate on and overcompensate that are documented hypocrisy (evangelicals and homosexuality, for example), a lot of the pedophile obsessing fits the mold. Imo.



My friends and I talked about this when all the Epstein stuff was going down, and we're pretty certain that it's because as men, one of the absolute BIGGEST things we're afraid of is being labelled as a pedophile. Even on here- I don't know _*any*_ of you people, none of you can in any way figure out who I am or use my words on this site against me, but I still went over my earlier posts in this thread with a fine tooth comb; rewriting sentences and changing phrases to eliminate any potential possibility of them being interpreted as me being sympathetic to these people in any way.

I think because it's such a reviled thing, and because the nature of it is something that you can't really _disprove_, the idea of being perceived in that light causes the type of panicked faux-virtue signaling you're talking about because we're all _*so desperate*_ to _*not*_ have that label. It doesn't matter if you're actually a pedophile or not; when you know that all it takes is one phrase to get misinterpreted and now everyone that heard it now looks at you in that light, most folks tend to go nuclear and overcompensate.

Similar to what you see in other areas where excessive virtue signaling is common, like all those militant male feminists that went totally over the top and then come to find out, they did some real creepy and aggressive stuff to women; or some of the white people that won't shut up about how all white people are racist, reparations this and privilege that, and then whoopsie-daisy, start lobbing the N word and other pejoratives at minorities that disagree with them. The only difference is that the stain on your name that the pedo label brings is so much bigger that that kind of over-extension is much more common even amongst people that have no realistic risk of donning the label in the first place.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> You have to keep in mind that I grew up in Florida.



The panhandle?


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> The panhandle?


The vertical or horizontal pan handle?

I've been to lake Okeechobee. But I didn't inhale.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> The vertical or horizontal pan handle?
> 
> I've been to lake Okeechobee. But I didn't inhale.



Yeah but have you ever been to Ginnie Springs? That place is God’s best kept secret.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Yeah but have you ever been to Ginnie Springs? That place is God’s best kept secret.


I guess you've never been to Vortex Spring in Ponce de Leon (Ponts da Lee On).


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> I guess you've never been to Vortex Spring in Ponce de Leon (Ponts da Lee On).



Google images says you’re wrong and I’m right


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 16, 2020)

I think part of the problem in America (maybe rest of the world too, idk) is our equating boning physically adult women with child minds to the boning of children with children bodies and children minds.

Let’s just all agree that banging children is wrong, the younger the worse it is. No way to argue against that!

But, you know why those 17 year old models are attractive? Because they are designed to attract men from a genetic stand point. Once women hit menarche, they are turning into a woman from a child. This is happening at younger and younger ages nowadays too, as young as 12-14! So then they are actively growing all the adult female parts that are genetically designed to lure men, it’s why we all live and breathe.

The problem is that our culture is so advanced that we have postponed adulthood until later ages but the young women are “fully developed” physically into looking like adult women at younger ages. So then adult men are attracted to them, deal with it.

There are a few problems I have with how we deal with this. We are now all saying that a dude in his twenties or thirties is a sex pervert for being attracted to and interacting with a fully physically and sexually mature women (which is his natural genetic response to their fertility) which is not right. I think it is wrong to have a relationship with a girl underage but not because of the physicality of it, but because it is disrespectful to her mental age.

Now to return to my first point, us labeling people who want to have sex with underage but physically mature women is not even on the same planet as someone who wants to bone a physical child. Actual child sex is just repugnant as fuck and wrong. We need to separate these out because they are not the same.

When it comes to Epstein, he was obviously using the mental age of these victims as a tool which tells me he is a sick puppy, but since all of the victims were super hot model chicks I would not call him a pedo. Does he deserve everything he got and more, oh hell yeah.

Final thought: What’s up with all the tards who think Clinton’s were behind his death. Yeah right, if this was a hit, it was Trump or that Royal.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 16, 2020)

tedtan said:


> I'm not saying that those things don't happen. I remember a girl in seventh grade that started fucking her teachers to pass her classes (along with a lot classmates) and continued doing so throughout high school. She later went on to marry a very conservative baptist preacher.
> 
> Another girl I knew in high school had been molested by her cousin and uncle.
> 
> ...



Some things you only find out if you spend years getting very drunk with people on a regular basis and/or sleeping around

You don't really hear about these things outside of very drunk or very intimate moments

If you're introverted, sober, monogamous or celibate, you just don't get to hear much about this kinda crap...also, once you know some signs, you catch on a lot faster. Very possible that MANY people have actually tried talking to you about it or dropped hints galore, intentionally or not, and you just never noticed.

For example, if you've ever been around girls with the weirdest hard-no's (of the fairly innocuous stuff) or who suddenly super-jittery triggered or startled by something with no rational reason, that's THAT. Good ol' PTSD, 95% of the time from sexual traumas, and most of those at an early age


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> I think part of the problem in America (maybe rest of the world too, idk) is our equating boning physically adult women with child minds to the boning of children with children bodies and children minds.
> 
> Let’s just all agree that banging children is wrong, the younger the worse it is. No way to argue against that!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but maturity and intelligence are sexy. Teenagers are typically idiotic and childish. I should know -- I was one, and as such, I was pretty idiotic and or childish at times (or quite often, perhaps).

I think it was Prince Andrew, the Clinton's, or a number of others on his flight logs.

Also, verging kind of close with the mental gymnastics to some Onision level shit. Gross.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 16, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sorry but maturity and intelligence are sexy. Teenagers are typically idiotic and childish. I should know -- I was one, and as such, I was pretty idiotic and or childish at times (or quite often, perhaps).
> 
> I think it was Prince Andrew, the Clinton's, or a number of others on his flight logs.
> 
> Also, verging kind of close with the mental gymnastics to some Onision level shit. Gross.



I never said that maturity or intelligence weren’t attractive. In fact I said that dating underage girls was wrong even if they looked like mature women because of their mental immaturity.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sorry but maturity and intelligence are sexy. Teenagers are typically idiotic and childish. I should know -- I was one, and as such, I was pretty idiotic and or childish at times (or quite often, perhaps).
> 
> I think it was Prince Andrew, the Clinton's, or a number of others on his flight logs.
> 
> Also, verging kind of close with the mental gymnastics to some Onision level shit. Gross.


And boom. Subjective, public-approved opinion followed by overcompensating accusatory remark. 



SpaceDock said:


> I never said that maturity or intelligence weren’t attractive. In fact I said that dating underage girls was wrong even if they looked like mature women because of their mental immaturity.


And the automatic defense to keep people from making assumptions based on previous accusatory comment. 



That is why child abuse will never be fixed. People can't talk about it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> And boom. Subjective, public-approved opinion followed by overcompensating accusatory remark.


Onision has gone to similar levels to rationalize finding girls under 18 attractive, so...


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 17, 2020)

Ace, this is certainly a hot button topic and I don’t really appreciate you trying to make me sound like a creep when I went to great lengths to be as clear as I could.

There is not some magic that happens the second a woman turns 18 that makes them hot when being younger they were not hot. The point is that we need to learn why people are going after mentally immature women but accept that many underage women look like mature women and are therefore biologically attractive.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Onision has gone to similar levels to rationalize finding girls under 18 attractive, so...


...so as soon as she hits that 18 mark, she is suddenly attractive to you and was not attractive at all the day before? Overnight she just blossomed into a mature, intelligent, sexy lady?

I will let you in on a secret. Not all body types are the same. There are people that look 30 when they are teens and there are people that look 13 into their 30s. There are also people that are more mentally mature as teens than a lot of adults will ever be.

Another secret I can tell you is that not every person finds the same things attractive. It is not a crime to find someone attractive. It is a crime to have sexual relationships with anyone under 18. Should people find minors attractive? Should people find people of the same sex attractive? Should people find their relatives attractive? You can't blame someone for what they find attractive. You _can_ blame someone for doing something illegal. 

What is more gross, a 20 year old guy with a 17 year old girl or a 20 year old girl with a 45 year old guy? In one of these cases, the male was already sexually active for five to ten years when the female was born. In the other case, the male was was probably still potty training when the female was born.

Nobody is saying it is ok to sleep with underage girls. What people are talking about are ideas and opinions on why it happens. If it makes you that uncomfortable, you are probably too close to the subject to be able to detach from it and talk about it without letting emotion take control. If all you can add to the conversation is insinuations that someone that talks about pedophilia is a pedophile and "gross", then you are part of the problem.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> ...so as soon as she hits that 18 mark, she is suddenly attractive to you and was not attractive at all the day before? Overnight she just blossomed into a mature, intelligent, sexy lady?
> 
> I will let you in on a secret. Not all body types are the same. There are people that look 30 when they are teens and there are people that look 13 into their 30s. There are also people that are more mentally mature as teens than a lot of adults will ever be.
> 
> ...


Stopped after your first glib insinuation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> Ace, this is certainly a hot button topic and I don’t really appreciate you trying to make me sound like a creep when I went to great lengths to be as clear as I could.
> 
> There is not some magic that happens the second a woman turns 18 that makes them hot when being younger they were not hot. The point is that we need to learn why people are going after mentally immature women but accept that many underage women look like mature women and are therefore biologically attractive.


I just meant it is a slippery slope, and one that guys like Onision use. Immature people don't really interest me much, regardless of age. Plenty of arrested development males and females who are purely cringeworthy people to be around as friends, much less as anything more.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Stopped after your first glib insinuation.


I'm sure you did. It isn't very nice is it?
Just to be clear. 
You were the one that jumped in to immediately make insinuations about someone else right after everyone was talking about how suspicious that kind of behavior is. So...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> I'm sure you did. It isn't very nice is it?
> Just to be clear.
> You were the one that jumped in to immediately make insinuations about someone else right after everyone was talking about how suspicious that kind of behavior is. So...





Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just meant it is a slippery slope, and one that guys like Onision use. Immature people don't really interest me much, regardless of age. Plenty of arrested development males and females who are purely cringeworthy people to be around as friends, much less as anything more.


----------



## vilk (Jul 17, 2020)

dude Ace you're doing the exact thing that they're saying is pedo-ish


----------



## Xaios (Jul 17, 2020)

Ace, you're doing yourself no favors by citing Onision as an example of a predator, because he specifically denounced pedophilia long before being outed as a pedophile himself.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2020)

Xaios said:


> Ace, you're doing yourself no favors by citing Onision as an example of a predator, because he specifically denounced pedophilia long before being outed as a pedophile himself.


He has used the same hyper rationalization as a previous post to justify his rather creepy options on girls that are under 18.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2020)

And by the way, that was WELL after people started to point out what a cretin this dude is. He had already been a total creep with Shiloh and Lainey, both of which he started talking to under the age of 18, and well before that tweet.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Seriously? Any source for that?


Honestly, I saw it on someone's Facebook post, which just sort of made me wonder why they said that, then before I could look it up I heard on a news radio spot that a judge had set her trial for next July so yeah.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Humbuck said:


> Honestly, I saw it on someone's Facebook post, which just sort of made me wonder why they said that, then before I could look it up I heard on a news radio spot that a judge had set her trial for next July so yeah.


The fix is in. Ya think just MAYBE they're hoping Biden gets in so they can throw this shit under the rug and act like it never happened?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The fix is in. Ya think just MAYBE they're hoping Biden gets in so they can throw this shit under the rug and act like it never happened?


I think the current guy would already be pretty sympathetic to her situation.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 18, 2020)

Whoa whoa whoa, so why do you think Biden would push this under the rug? Trump and Epstein were buddies, you think this is just the democratic hoax? Showing you colors man.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 18, 2020)

If Biden would sweep this under the rug, Trump ABSOLUTELY would.

Y'know, given we have photographic evidence of Trump and Epstein, yet mysterious no Biden and Epstein...


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2020)

Anybody here mention the fact that Barr's dad hired Epstein to teach math and physics at Dalton School without a degree? No?


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 18, 2020)

Randy said:


> Anybody here mention the fact that Barr's dad hired Epstein to teach math and physics at Dalton School without a degree? No?



I know they've said Barr isn't worth impeaching, but seriously, they should impeachment Barr if Trump makes it January but the Democrats take over both houses.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, so why do you think Biden would push this under the rug? Trump and Epstein were buddies, you think this is just the democratic hoax? Showing you colors man.


Trump is apparently arresting a bunch of sex traffickers. Supposing that is true, I doubt that'll happen under Biden, who is verifiably everything people have said about Trump. I don't know if it's true or not though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Randy said:


> Anybody here mention the fact that Barr's dad hired Epstein to teach math and physics at Dalton School without a degree? No?


Your parents don't do stuff that you disagree with?


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Trump is apparently arresting a bunch of sex traffickers. Supposing that is true, I doubt that'll happen under Biden, who is verifiably everything people have said about Trump. I don't know if it's true or not though.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Your parents don't do stuff that you disagree with?



Gonna leave out the fact Barr fired the prosecutor in the office that was investigating Epstein last month?

Barr's family has connections to Epstein. Trump and his family have connections to Epstein and Maxwell. Barr fires prosecutor who got Epstein. Oh also, when Trump appointed Acosta to Labor Secretary. You know, the guy who let Epstein go the first time 

But no, Trump is cracking down on the pedophile ring, Biden is the one trying to cover it up lol dat logic tho


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 18, 2020)

Randy said:


> Gonna leave out the fact Barr fired the prosecutor in the office that was investigating Epstein last month?
> 
> Barr's family has connections to Epstein. Trump and his family have connections to Epstein and Maxwell. Barr fires prosecutor who got Epstein. Oh also, when Trump appointed Acosta to Labor Secretary. You know, the guy who let Epstein go the first time
> 
> But no, Trump is cracking down on the pedophile ring, Biden is the one trying to cover it up lol dat logic tho


I also got a message today from a relative telling me how trump is doing everything he can to protect the troops and stop the virus.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 18, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> I also got a message today from a relative telling me how trump is doing everything he can to protect the troops and stop the virus.



Maybe Trump IS the vaccine. I mean, he seems to avoid anything else that should be a danger to him...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Randy said:


> Gonna leave out the fact Barr fired the prosecutor in the office that was investigating Epstein last month?
> 
> Barr's family has connections to Epstein. Trump and his family have connections to Epstein and Maxwell. Barr fires prosecutor who got Epstein. Oh also, when Trump appointed Acosta to Labor Secretary. You know, the guy who let Epstein go the first time
> 
> But no, Trump is cracking down on the pedophile ring, Biden is the one trying to cover it up lol dat logic tho


Was not aware he did that, so I'm not leaving anything out. That said, I think it's bs to fire the investigator. Was he fired because Epstein is dead, or because "nothing to see here"? Either way, fuck that.


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2020)

I get the impression that Epstein, Weinstein, etc. were all doing shit everyone knew about and now everyone's virtue signaling acting incensed by it even though they didn't give a shit for 20 to 30 years. Both "sides" have something to gain from looking (operative word "looking") like they're doing something about this.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Randy said:


> I get the impression that Epstein, Weinstein, etc. were all doing shit everyone knew about and now everyone's virtue signaling acting incensed by it even though they didn't give a shit for 20 to 30 years. Both "sides" have something to gain from looking (operative word "looking") like they're doing something about this.


Same with most political agendas. That said, I was only made aware of elite pedophile rings a few years back (I want to say maybe 2014 or so), and people still do not seem to give a shit.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Trump is apparently arresting a bunch of sex traffickers. Supposing that is true, I doubt that'll happen under Biden, who is verifiably everything people have said about Trump. I don't know if it's true or not though.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Your parents don't do stuff that you disagree with?





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Was not aware he did that, so I'm not leaving anything out. That said, I think it's bs to fire the investigator. Was he fired because Epstein is dead, or because "nothing to see here"? Either way, fuck that.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Same with most political agendas. That said, I was only made aware of elite pedophile rings a few years back (I want to say maybe 2014 or so), and people still do not seem to give a shit.


Why even make this thread, man?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Why even make this thread, man?


Why does no one want to discuss Epstein and his flight logs unless it revolves around Trump?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why does no one want to discuss Epstein and his flight logs unless it revolves around Trump?



I mean, the _current_ President and his Attorney General seem to be a heck of an omission if you want to talk about Epstein compared to someone who hasn't held public office in nearly two decades. 

Implying that this is some democrat only thing is fairly dishonest don't you think? 

I guess the counterpoint to your question is: why don't you want to discuss the current administrations ties to Epstein?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I mean, the _current_ President and his Attorney General seem to be a heck of an omission if you want to talk about Epstein compared to someone who hasn't held public office in nearly two decades.
> 
> Implying that this is some democrat only thing is fairly dishonest don't you think?
> 
> I guess the counterpoint to your question is: why don't you want to discuss the current administrations ties to Epstein?


Only wanting to discuss Trump is also a huge omission.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Only wanting to discuss Trump is also a huge omission.


So we should talk about Biden and his 0 links to Epstein?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Whole list of people we should look at...

DONT CARE, FOCUS SOLELY ON TRUMP!

Sheesh. Biden will likely sweep it under the rug because the people who he does his political dealings with will want it so. And apparently so is Trump / Barr, which I was not aware of and I thank Randy for bringing to my attention. Discussing shit should be more educational, but apparently it needs to be a death match of us vs them.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Whole list of people we should look at...
> 
> DONT CARE, FOCUS SOLELY ON TRUMP!
> 
> Sheesh. Biden will likely sweep it under the rug because the people who he does his political dealings with will want it so. And apparently so is Trump / Barr, which I was not aware of and I thank Randy for bringing to my attention. Discussing shit should be more educational, but apparently it needs to be a death match of us vs them.


We can focus on whoever you want, but we should probably focus a little on the guy who is currently president with lots history and good things to say about Epstein and his handling of the situation. By all means, I hope anyone involved goes to prison, but implying anyone is banking on Biden over Trump to get Maxwell out of this is for more "us vs them" then anything anyone else has said.

Because, as you know, it's ridiculous. Because Trump is their friend. And has said that he and Epstein both "like them young".


----------



## Xaios (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Only wanting to discuss Trump is also a huge omission.


Trump is the president, literally the most powerful person in America, and William Barr, a man who has demonstrated that there's practically nothing he won't do to protect Trump, is the Attorney General and head of the Justice Department. Epstein died while incarcerated at a federal detention facility which is directly administered by said Justice Department. Even assuming that Trump and Clinton have equal motive for wanting Epstein dead, who would have greater means and opportunity to murder him? Would it be the man who's been out of office for nearly 20 years and has practically no official authority within the US government, or the currently sitting president whose lackey has direct authority over the facility where Epstein was imprisoned?

The fact is that Trump's involvement in Epstein's death is _far_ more likely than Clinton's, so it definitely merits significantly greater focus in a discussion with direct ties to that event.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

StevenC said:


> We can focus on whoever you want, but we should probably focus a little on the guy who is currently president with lots history and good things to say about Epstein and his handling of the situation. By all means, I hope anyone involved goes to prison, but implying anyone is banking on Biden over Trump to get Maxwell out of this is for more "us vs them" then anything anyone else has said.
> 
> Because, as you know, it's ridiculous. Because Trump is their friend. And has said that he and Epstein both "like them young".


Yes, ignore the rest of the list. ONLY FOCUS ON TRUMP! Hashtag GetTrumpOut2020


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Xaios said:


> Trump is the president, literally the most powerful person in America, and William Barr, a man who has demonstrated that there's practically nothing he won't do to protect Trump, is the Attorney General and head of the Justice Department. Epstein died while incarcerated at a federal detention facility which is directly administered by said Justice Department. Even assuming that Trump and Clinton have equal motive for wanting Epstein dead, who would have greater means and opportunity to murder him? Would it be the man who's been out of office for nearly 20 years and has practically no official authority within the US government, or the currently sitting president whose lackey has direct authority over the facility where Epstein was imprisoned?
> 
> The fact is that Trump's involvement in Epstein's death is _far_ more likely than Clinton's, so it definitely merits significantly greater focus in a discussion with direct ties to that event.


Laser beam focused on Hashtag GetTrumpOut2020.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yes, ignore the rest of the list. ONLY FOCUS ON TRUMP! Hashtag GetTrumpOut2020


Who would you like to talk about?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

I'd like to talk about the overall implications that there is likely a pedo ring in the political and celebrity (movies, etc) spectrum that possibly extends across most of the countries in the world. For instance, how does a creep like Victor Salva do what he did, and yet is still allowed to make movies.

EDIT: To answer an earlier question (of yours, I believe), I also started this thread to learn more about these cretins and who all is involved.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd like to talk about the overall implications that there is likely a pedo ring in the political and celebrity (movies, etc) spectrum that possibly extends across most of the countries in the world. For instance, how does a creep like Victor Salva do what he did, and yet is still allowed to make movies.


Oh, you see that's a surprising turn because just two pages ago you said:


Spaced Out Ace said:


> The fix is in. Ya think just MAYBE they're hoping Biden gets in so they can throw this shit under the rug and act like it never happened?


Which sounds like you want to talk about people in charge who might have some say in the matter.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 18, 2020)

Obviously nobody knows who’s done what; but here’s a few things I found linking Trump to Epstein, beyond the photo of them taken in 2000. In a court filing from April 2011: Trump banned Epstein from Mar a Lago because of a sexual assault on one of the girls there. The victim reportedly claimed Ghislaine was recruiting her to be their sex slave. 

Trump was also the only “high powered person” to assist with an investigation against Epstein in 2009, according to a Florida attorney. Nobody else would talk to him, whereas it sounds like Trump did freely and willingly. 

That said: Epstein reportedly had 14 phone numbers for him and he flew on the private jet 1 time. (It has been reported in some places Clinton was on the flight log 26 times fwiw). In 2015 Trump called the island a “chess pool” and said he could find himself in trouble down the road; but was “Teflon” for the time being. 

https://files.catbox.moe/2ulzyv.mp4

https://nypost.com/2019/07/09/trump...-from-mar-a-lago-over-sex-assault-court-docs/

https://summit.news/2019/07/08/lawy...-was-only-high-powered-person-who-helped-him/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> Obviously nobody knows who’s done what; but here’s a few things I found linking Trump to Epstein, beyond the photo of them taken in 2000. In a court filing from April 2011: Trump banned Epstein from Mar a Lago because of a sexual assault on one of the girls there. The victim reportedly claimed Ghislaine was recruiting her to be their sex slave.
> 
> Trump was also the only “high powered person” to assist with an investigation against Epstein in 2009, according to a Florida attorney. Nobody else would talk to him, whereas it sounds like Trump did freely and willingly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, I'll look into them.

Steve, I was hypothesizing. I could just as well be wrong.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The fix is in. Ya think just MAYBE they're hoping Biden gets in so they can throw this shit under the rug and act like it never happened?



If he becomes President, HOW exactly would that benefit him???

Afaik exactly nothing and nobody implicates him in any of this mess. As to his predecessors from either party? He'd benefit from making EACH of them look bad, thereby looking like quite the upgrade.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Adieu said:


> If he becomes President, HOW exactly would that benefit him???
> 
> Afaik exactly nothing and nobody implicates him in any of this mess. As to his predecessors from either party? He'd benefit from making EACH of them look bad, thereby looking like quite the upgrade.


He has buddies, I'm sure, that are implicated. And Bumbling Biden is not an upgrade over anyone.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He has buddies, I'm sure, that are implicated. And Bumbling Biden is not an upgrade over anyone.



If he gets to be President and the rest of em look bad, he'll be perfectly content.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2020)

Adieu said:


> If he gets to be President and the rest of em look bad, he'll be perfectly content.


Biden? I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Biden? I kind of doubt it.



Why?

He's made a career of riding coattails and playing second fiddle, but if he gets ahead to #1, he needs to cut em all off to look good himself

Of course, the real dream is to make Obama look mediocre or petty.

He's everybody's compromise whose best feature is that he was Obama's token old white guy. Don't tell me that doesn't sting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Why?
> 
> He's made a career of riding coattails and playing second fiddle, but if he gets ahead to #1, he needs to cut em all off to look good himself
> 
> ...


Fair, but I doubt that'll happen. I think the thought process is that it'll basically be Obama without having to deal with the term presidential limit. ie, have a lot of the same cabinet, similar/same goals, etc.

I wonder how Epstein gets close to these people, and whether they know he's a piece of shit and that is why they are in his circle, or they get in his circle and find out what a piece of shit he is later. Firing the guy looking into Epstein is pretty scummy.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 19, 2020)

If Trump though for a second Bill Clinton was the one who somehow got to Epstein in prison, he and Barr would be all over bringing that story to light so Clinton was prosecuted!


----------



## StevenC (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Steve, I was hypothesizing. I could just as well be wrong.


And everyone else is refuting that hypothesis. If you're saying the date was set for a year's time in hopes of Biden doing something nefarious, despite no connection between the two and you're not giving any justification, it's worth calling out.

You're trying to put on this facade of being independent or neutral on these things, but you're doing a really poor job.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

Humbuck said:


> If Trump though for a second Bill Clinton was the one who somehow got to Epstein in prison, he and Barr would be all over bringing that story to light so Clinton was prosecuted!


A more popular (I think) theory is that it was Prince Andrew, as he was supposed to testify or some shit.



StevenC said:


> And everyone else is refuting that hypothesis. If you're saying the date was set for a year's time in hopes of Biden doing something nefarious, despite no connection between the two and you're not giving any justification, it's worth calling out.
> 
> You're trying to put on this facade of being independent or neutral on these things, but you're doing a really poor job.


Except the point was that Biden has friends he would likely want to protect.

Yeah, I live for your validation, Steve.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Except the point was that Biden has friends he would likely want to protect.
> 
> Yeah, I live for your validation, Steve.


And that's a dumb point considering the current administration has the same.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

StevenC said:


> And that's a dumb point considering the current administration has the same.


Laser focused, Steve.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Laser focused, Steve.


Yeah, it seems like laser focus when people talk abut the one thing you refuse to. Reminder you brought up administrative bias and explored 0% of what is available to discuss.

So beyond "maybe some of his buddies are implicated" do you have any reason to believe Biden would be more sympathetic? Because the only reason Biden being sympathetic is a factor is if he is more sympathetic than Trump.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 19, 2020)

Humbuck said:


> If Trump though for a second Bill Clinton was the one who somehow got to Epstein in prison, he and Barr would be all over bringing that story to light so Clinton was prosecuted!



And THAT will lead to the emails!

What? That still seems to be a fixation.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 82838



It's important to understand that to Mel Gibson "parasite" is a euphemism for "jew". He's an ardent anti-semite who believes all the world's problems are part of a global conspiracy orchestrated by Jews.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, it seems like laser focus when people talk abut the one thing you refuse to. Reminder you brought up administrative bias and explored 0% of what is available to discuss.
> 
> So beyond "maybe some of his buddies are implicated" do you have any reason to believe Biden would be more sympathetic? Because the only reason Biden being sympathetic is a factor is if he is more sympathetic than Trump.


You asked what I wanted to talk about, and I stated that I'd like to talk about the overarching implications of some, a lot, most, or even all politicians and celebrities being involved in similar shit as what Epstein and Maxwell were involved in. ie, people like Weinstein, Sanger, the cretin who was in Return of the Living Dead and is friends with Sanger, Salva, the people who protect them, etc. But if you'd like to remain laser focused on trump, so be it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> And THAT will lead to the emails!
> 
> What? That still seems to be a fixation.


The content of said emails might be of interest, but she's basically getting away with it, so whatever.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's important to understand that to Mel Gibson "parasite" is a euphemism for "jew". He's an ardent anti-semite who believes all the world's problems are part of a global conspiracy orchestrated by Jews.


Did Mel even say it at all? Could've swore there was some quote or interview that was being credited to Mel Gibson but was only available on some dodgy site parading as "news."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did Mel even say it at all? Could've swore there was some quote or interview that was being credited to Mel Gibson but was only available on some dodgy site parading as "news."



It was said in a taped interview for the Graham Norton Show on BBC back in 2017.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was said in a taped interview for the Graham Norton Show on BBC back in 2017.


Ah, okay. I think I might've conflated it with something else. Whether he said it (ie, what I am referring to) or not, is unknown, as the only source I could find it was some dodgy site that could've made it all up. Aside from his antisemitism and "parasite" being a euphemism, was there any validity to his claims of "Hollywood is an institutionalized pedophile ring" and that studios are "bought and paid for with the blood of innocent children"?


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


>


Live long and prosper, space dude.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The content of said emails might be of interest, but she's basically getting away with it, so whatever.


Getting away with what?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> was there any validity to his claims of "Hollywood is an institutionalized pedophile ring" and that studios are "bought and paid for with the blood of innocent children"?



Unless you know something we don't, no.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless you know something we don't, no.


Weird he'd just say that with no actual proof or knowledge of such. Very weird. I remember his odd drunken rant happening when I was a in high school and thinking he needed lots of help. (Both for the drinking problem and his strange views on Jewish people.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Weird he'd just say that with no actual proof or knowledge of such. Very weird. I remember his odd drunken rant happening when I was a in high school and thinking he needed lots of help. (Both for the drinking problem and his strange views on Jewish people.)



Not all that weird when you consider his world view and upbringing, exacerbated by substance abuse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not all that weird when you consider his world view and upbringing, exacerbated by substance abuse.


Don't know much about his upbringing to be honest.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's important to understand that to Mel Gibson "parasite" is a euphemism for "jew". He's an ardent anti-semite who believes all the world's problems are part of a global conspiracy orchestrated by Jews.



Even a broken clock can be right twice a day


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 19, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Even a broken clock can be right twice a day


What does that mean? What exactly was he right about?


----------



## Adieu (Jul 19, 2020)

Humbuck said:


> What does that mean? What exactly was he right about?



I think he was being a drama queen with the "blood" (and/or referring to broken hymens). I'm fairly sure "children" mostly refers to teenagers, not toddlers. I'm not sure if parasites was a reference to jews, to people who he felt mooched off his work, and/or to both.

But we've definitely heard of some "CASTING COUCH" and coercive sexual harassment shit recently.

Maybe he's right? Maybe whole chunks of Hollywood exist SOLELY for old pervs to extort sex from aspiring teenagers????


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't know much about his upbringing to be honest.



His father, Hutton Gibson, was batshit insane and a Holocaust denier. 

No one was going to come out of that intact.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> His father, Hutton Gibson, was batshit insane and a Holocaust denier.
> 
> No one was going to come out of that intact.


Yikes.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 20, 2020)

So was he saying it's a pedophile ring because he hates Jewish people or because it's a pedophile ring? 

Do you ignore it because it comes from a racist with a family history of bat shit craziness? 

Did he ever drop any names of people in this Hollywood pedophile ring?


----------



## Adieu (Jul 20, 2020)

That's discrimination. LOTS of us have family histories of racist batshit craziness


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-wounded-attack-man-dressed-FedEx-driver.html


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 20, 2020)

It’s like pizzagate all over again. When are people going to realize that building up these conspiracy theories and firing up the crazies has real consequences? What a tragedy!


----------



## Adieu (Jul 20, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> It’s like pizzagate all over again. When are people going to realize that building up these conspiracy theories and firing up the crazies has real consequences? What a tragedy!



Dude, once the sitting American President is well-known to be in Russia's pocket, all bets are off...ain't no such thing as a "crazy conspiracy theory" no more, reality is currently more baffling than fiction.

Also, we already got ourselves a plague, and a recent issue of The Economist was warning of epic swarms of locusts.... so even the bible (of all things kooky and conspiratorial in the extreme) might not be ENTIRELY off the mark.

And maybe them ancient Mexicans (Incas? Mayas? Aztecs? I forget, or maybe all of the above???) weren't wrong either, and we just translated the end of the world date wrong. Few years off, no big, still valid?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 20, 2020)

Randy said:


> View attachment 82871
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-wounded-attack-man-dressed-FedEx-driver.html


That is fucked. Wow.


----------



## narad (Jul 20, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Weird he'd just say that with no actual proof or knowledge of such. Very weird. I remember his odd drunken rant happening when I was a in high school and thinking he needed lots of help. (Both for the drinking problem and his strange views on Jewish people.)



Well he did one time have the ability to hear women's thoughts (circa 1999-2000), so it's not unreasonable to presume that he may have come into close contact with Ghislaine during this time and overheard her thoughts regarding the trafficking and sale of children sustaining Hollywood. It's also natural to imagine that under the stress of discovering these truths that he would turn to drinking and drunk ranting. So I think there's a lot of credibility to the whole thing.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 20, 2020)

narad said:


> Well he did one time have the ability to hear women's thoughts (circa 1999-2000), so it's not unreasonable to presume that he may have come into close contact with Ghislaine during this time and overheard her thoughts regarding the trafficking and sale of children sustaining Hollywood. It's also natural to imagine that under the stress of discovering these truths that he would turn to drinking and drunk ranting. So I think there's a lot of credibility to the whole thing.



Actually, simply watching "What Women Want" has virtually the same effect on the viewer.


----------



## Viginez (Jul 20, 2020)

Randy said:


> View attachment 82871
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-wounded-attack-man-dressed-FedEx-driver.html


and now that guy has killed himself...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 20, 2020)

Viginez said:


> and now that guy has killed himself...



This? https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/19/esther-salas-fedex-shooting/

Wtf.


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2020)

Trump sending Maxwell 'well wishes'. Don't question Don's 5D chess game!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 21, 2020)

Randy said:


> Trump sending Maxwell 'well wishes'. Don't question Don's 5D chess game!


He's moved up an extra D?


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2020)

He's evolving.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 21, 2020)

Randy said:


> He's evolving.


JFQ Jr says to Trust the Plan, man.


----------



## vilk (Jul 22, 2020)

Sorry I only read news never watch it, is this lady's name Jizz-lane?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 22, 2020)

vilk said:


> Sorry I only read news never watch it, is this lady's name Jizz-lane?


Can confirm.


----------



## sleewell (Jul 22, 2020)

is trump saying he wishes her well code for someone make it look like she hung herself?


----------



## vilk (Jul 22, 2020)

hanged*

Sorry, it's one of my favorite words, so I get excited to tell people. Elephants are hung, people are hanged.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 22, 2020)

vilk said:


> hanged*
> 
> Sorry, it's one of my favorite words, so I get excited to tell people. Elephants are hung, people are hanged.



Ron Jeremy disagrees.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 22, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Ron Jeremy disagrees.



Why is every thread on SSO suddenly and simultaneously turning to dongs????


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 22, 2020)

sleewell said:


> is trump saying he wishes her well code for someone make it look like she hung herself?


No need. Chalk her up as a COVID-19 death and wash your hands of it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 22, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Why is every thread on SSO suddenly and simultaneously turning to dongs????


Because Jax smacks his tallywhacker.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 22, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Because Jax smacks his tallywhacker.



This is the way


----------



## Xaios (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, let's face it. The pedophilia thing is pretty tightly intertwined with dongs and activities for dongs, so it was bound to come up at some point.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 22, 2020)

vilk said:


> hanged*
> 
> Sorry, it's one of my favorite words, so I get excited to tell people. Elephants are hung, people are hanged.



Well...i mean...a hung elephant could also be hanged, no?



vilk said:


> Sorry I only read news never watch it, is this lady's name Jizz-lane?



I *believe* It's pronounced gill-LANE.



sleewell said:


> is trump saying he wishes her well code for someone make it look like she hung herself?



"She drowned in a wishing well, which was always in her cell. Yep. Always there. She drowned wearing her favorite lucky cement shoes. Tragic suicide. In other news, did you hear how Donald Trump mis-pronounced 'oranges'?!?!"


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## possumkiller (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm thinking this has more to do with Deutsche Bank and money laundering than sex trafficking. Epstein and trump were tied up with investigations in Deutsche Bank. The bank guy with the documents Epsteined himself not long after Epstein Epsteined himself. Now someone attempted to assassinate the judge on a related case and was later found dead.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 22, 2020)

Xaios said:


> Well, let's face it. The pedophilia thing is pretty tightly intertwined with dongs and activities for dongs, so it was bound to come up at some point.


Pedophilia is not a male only issue.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 23, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pedophilia is not a male only issue.


Hey, that's fair enough, you're absolutely correct on that point. However, two things:

First, the dong involved doesn't necessarily have to belong to the pedophile. Assuming uniform distribution between genders of both perpetrator and victim, that would mean 75% of instances involve at least one dong (and I guarantee that it's a lot higher than that), so a male is going to be involved the grand majority of the time.

Second, the post which you replied to was a response to a conversation whose trajectory took it through discussing the murder by hanging of well-endowed elephants.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 23, 2020)

Xaios said:


> Hey, that's fair enough, you're absolutely correct on that point. However, two things:
> 
> First, the dong involved doesn't necessarily have to belong to the pedophile. Assuming uniform distribution between genders of both perpetrator and victim, that would mean 75% of instances involve at least one dong (and I guarantee that it's a lot higher than that), so a male is going to be involved the grand majority of the time.
> 
> Second, the post which you replied to was a response to a conversation whose trajectory took it through discussing the murder by hanging of well-endowed elephants.


Hanging a well hung elephant... sounds like a Post-Modern Surrealist art piece.

Fair enough. However, pedophilia isn't always about a perpetrator sexually using and/or abusing (because sometimes the person underage doesn't see themselves as a victim; whether or not Stockholm syndrome or the confusion due to age has anything to do with that is up for debate) the other person. Sometimes, the underage person in question is exploited for the sake of images, or to get the perpetrator some drug money. There was a girl recently where I am from who contacted authorities because she was being used for prostitution to get drug money out of her. It ended up in several people being arrested as part of a "ring." There were rumors of a girl I went to school with being in a similar situation and I didn't hear about it until after we no longer hung out on occasion.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 23, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hanging a well hung elephant... sounds like a Post-Modern Surrealist art piece.
> 
> Fair enough. However, pedophilia isn't always about a perpetrator sexually using and/or abusing (because sometimes the person underage doesn't see themselves as a victim; whether or not Stockholm syndrome or the confusion due to age has anything to do with that is up for debate) the other person. Sometimes, the underage person in question is exploited for the sake of images, or to get the perpetrator some drug money. There was a girl recently where I am from who contacted authorities because she was being used for prostitution to get drug money out of her. It ended up in several people being arrested as part of a "ring." There were rumors of a girl I went to school with being in a similar situation and I didn't hear about it until after we no longer hung out on occasion.


Oh, it's absolutely all ugly business, you don't have to tell me. When I was a kid, my family hosted foster kids. One of them was with us for 6 years, she came to us when she was 5. The reason she was in foster care was because her father had been raping her as long as she could remember. Later, when I was in high school, my drummer's girlfriend was lured into a limo under the pretense of going to a party, kidnapped, strung out on heroin and forced into prostitution in a city 200 miles away. She only escaped because one of her "clients" took pity on her and gave her bus money to get home.


----------



## Viginez (Jul 23, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Epstein and trump were tied up with investigations in Deutsche Bank.


the silence in the media tells me it's probably more than those two involved in this case


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2020)

Maxwell's court documents will be unsealed, per a judge's order today.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 23, 2020)

Drew said:


> Maxwell's court documents will be unsealed, per a judge's order today.



Who's gonna get indicated?! Place your bets, place your bets!!


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Who's gonna get indicated?! Place your bets, place your bets!!


I'd put real money down on Trump not getting indicted, but being a very plausible match for an "unnamed co-conspirator B" or something, seeing as he's already being sued by someone who alleges he raped her at 13 by way of Epstein.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 23, 2020)

This is embarrassing.

I miss Idi Amin... This villain-in-chief is just too petty.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 23, 2020)

People act like we haven't had a heel president before. Lol


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 24, 2020)

Drew said:


> Maxwell's court documents will be unsealed, per a judge's order today.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 24, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> People act like we haven't had a heel president before. Lol



Yeah but he's not even like, Bray Wyatt or Finn Balor/Prince Devitt cool heel. He's like... Baron Corbon heel. And nobody wants to be Baron Corbin. Not even Peter Criss!


----------



## tedtan (Jul 24, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 82996



Several news sites are reporting that a former Trump staffer is saying that his wishing Maxwell well was a message to her telling her not to talk.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 24, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Yeah but he's not even like, Bray Wyatt or Finn Balor/Prince Devitt cool heel. He's like... Baron Corbon heel. And nobody wants to be Baron Corbin. Not even Peter Criss!


He's more on the level of a Jerry the King Lawler when he was in Memphis, or a Flair.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 24, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He's more on the level of a Jerry the King Lawler when he was in Memphis, or a Flair.



Ok, I will absolutely give you that


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 30, 2020)

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 31, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 31, 2020)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/bill-cli...ivate-island-unsealed-court-documents-suggest


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 31, 2020)

I think it’s funny that Fox article almost glosses over how the assaulted girl met Epstein and Maxwell at Mara Lago while she was working there at the age of 15, inserting that into one of the final paragraphs while having giant font for anything that mentions Clinton.

“Giuffre told the lawyers she met Epstein while working at President Trump’s Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida when she was 15.”

Those who think Trump conveniently wasn’t involve in all this are blinded by your obedience.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 31, 2020)

Laser focus!


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 31, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Laser focus!



Laser focused on getting Trump out of office and rebuilding respect for the country I love, no regrets.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 31, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> Laser focused on getting Trump out of office and rebuilding respect for the country I love, no regrets.


They don't have respect for America anyways. They haven't for some time. Getting Trump out of the White House will not change that.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 1, 2020)

Whew! Good news! The 2016 presidential candidate’s husband said he didn’t do it! But I guess it depends on what the definition of “is” is.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...ng-visited-jeffrey-epsteins-caribbean-estate/


----------



## runbirdman (Aug 1, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Whew! Good news! The 2016 presidential candidate’s husband said he didn’t do it! But I guess it depends on what the definition of “is” is.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...ng-visited-jeffrey-epsteins-caribbean-estate/



In no way am I defending Bill Clinton or suggesting his innocence but under Pub. L. 103-329, he continued to receive lifetime Secret Service protection. Whereas George Bush was not guaranteed after-presidency protection until the Former Presidents Act in 2012. I'm sure former presidents have way more leeway to go "off the radar" than sitting presidents but it does seem travel records or potential SS testimony to refute or confirm these allegations could potentially exist. This also assumes leaving SS protection is rare. If it's more routine, being smuggled to a pedophilic orgy island would be pretty difficult to prove or disprove.

I believe Monday we are set to get another round of disclosure. Maxwell becoming a witness seems imminent and, hopefully, most of the pedophiles that utilized Epstein's services can be prosecuted.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2020)

I mean, literally everyone knew Clinton was flying on Epstein's plane for the last 20 years. We assumed he was dropping him off in the ocean and picking him up on the fly back? We already knew they were buddies and that Clinton was on the island (so were Bill Gates, Stephen Hawking, etc), the question is if Clinton was participating in pedophilia and I haven't seen that spelled out yet, though it's VERY explicitly mentioned in Alan Dershowitz's case.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 1, 2020)

...Bill Gates and Stephen Hawking?

Srsly?

Who WASNT there?


----------



## BlackSG91 (Aug 2, 2020)

There's a "Sleepy Joe" but there is also a "Creepy Donald". We all know he has the juicy hots for his own daughter Ivanka and other fine and very young women.




;>)/


----------



## Xaios (Aug 2, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Who WASNT there?


Epstein Island: Apparently the geographical equivalent of The Expendables franchise.


----------



## Drew (Aug 3, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/bill-cli...ivate-island-unsealed-court-documents-suggest


Maybe I'm missing something important here, but... 

...wasn't this already pretty common public knowledge, even back when Epstein was still alive, that Clinton had traveled with him to his island on at least one occasion? Why is this coming out like it's some sort of breaking news, in right wing media, now, of all times?


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 3, 2020)

Drew said:


> Maybe I'm missing something important here, but...
> 
> ...wasn't this already pretty common public knowledge, even back when Epstein was still alive, that Clinton had traveled with him to his island on at least one occasion? Why is this coming out like it's some sort of breaking news, in right wing media, now, of all times?



Well, I think it's because everyone knows... Except for Slick Willy himself!

https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/bill-clinton-denies-visiting-jeffrey-epsteins-private-island/

https://www.today.com/video/bill-cl...-visited-jeffrey-epstein-s-island-89397829745

https://www.foxnews.com/media/msnbc-ignores-epstein-docs-implicating-bill-clinton-cnn-largely-avoids

https://www.newsweek.com/bill-clint...teins-island-2-young-girls-never-been-1522004


----------



## Drew (Aug 3, 2020)

Weirdest thing, eh? Idunno. Seems weird that the right wing media is pushing that story now, of all times.


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2020)

The same people still chanting 'lock her up' about the woman Trump ran against in 2016 and hasn't held any public office since 2012? Shocker.

Also, incase anybody's forgotten.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 3, 2020)

If they wife swapped, Bill got a step up and Trump got the shaft.


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2020)

I think the theories they had an open marriage and Hillary was into chicks are probably true. And it was out there in a disparaging light but I don't think that's bad as long as it was all legal. Like I said earlier, I haven't seen any indications Bill's involvement with Epstein and Maxwell was beyond them wrangling exotic model-esque girls from around the world, as opposed to that kid fucker Alan Dershowitz.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 3, 2020)

Randy said:


> I think the theories they had an open marriage and Hillary was into chicks are probably true. And it was out there in a disparaging light but I don't think that's bad as long as it was all legal. Like I said earlier, I haven't seen any indications Bill's involvement with Epstein and Maxwell was beyond them wrangling exotic model-esque girls from around the world, as opposed to that kid fucker Alan Dershowitz.


Oh, Alan... My response to his Tucker interview was just this: "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 5, 2020)

Apparently Ghislaine wants her sex life sealed? Yeah, fuck off.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Aug 7, 2020)

Rock on Donald!!!





;>)/


----------

